# Sponsor to US



## issasufian (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi everyone 

I live in the new liberated Iraq and I had a better chance to work with different US firms inside Iraq, and before than with United Nation agencies. Now I applied through my sister which is a US citizen for immigration, but its look like the Visa number will take forever (according to USCIS 1-8 years). Can anybody give advice how I can get a quicker way to get a VISA?. My aim is to return as an expat and work inside Iraq again. Any suggestions?

Sufi


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, if you get a work visa, and leave to work somewhere else, I think you lose your visa. And once you get a green card, if you spend too much time away from the US, I think you can lose your green card. Immigration is intended for people who want to live in the US. If you intend to be an expat working in Iraq, then you will have to get citizenship first, which will take several years of residence in the US after immigrating. The process is not designed so that you can say you are coming from America, and therefore get expat wages, which is what I expect you are after.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> which is what I expect you are after.


I couldn't work out what s/he was after. Hence my lack of reply.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

same here. it seemed an odd question... "I want US citizenship so that I can return to the country where I am now living and working"....


----------



## issasufian (Nov 8, 2008)

*Thanks for answering*



synthia said:


> Well, if you get a work visa, and leave to work somewhere else, I think you lose your visa. And once you get a green card, if you spend too much time away from the US, I think you can lose your green card. Immigration is intended for people who want to live in the US. If you intend to be an expat working in Iraq, then you will have to get citizenship first, which will take several years of residence in the US after immigrating. The process is not designed so that you can say you are coming from America, and therefore get expat wages, which is what I expect you are after.


Thanks for your quick answer. in fact my intention is not just extra wages, but it is the security that I feel that I can work more safely if I treated as US expat, plus until I get the VISA number which as I mentioned will take years, and with more than 5 years of working with US army and US forms inside Iraq made me became a target for Al-Qaeda terrorists and some other fanatic people who treated me like a traitor for Iraq. So at least I think as a return for my services for US government can facilitate the process of giving me Visa quicker than other, plus US army now is recruiting people who have a risidency only in US and that is what I'm after now. do you know any sponsor companies inside US that can sponsor me.

thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Special Immigrant Visas for Iraqis – Who Worked for/on Behalf of the U.S. Government


----------

